# HP coilovers



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

I have a 92 nissan sentra and i want to drop it so it almost touches the ground. What will I be doing wrong? Anything at all?
I will just be installing the coilovers and that's it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

What would you be doing wrong? 

EVERYTHING! read this before you do that to your car. 
http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.shtml


If that does not convince you, I hope it's just for looks, because the car will handle like crap.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2002)

*yes*

i'm just going for looks, so would there be anything wrong with that?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I mean if its just for looks than go ahead and get the coilovers--you'll be able to get 2 1/2 to 3 in drop...but U wont be able to move ofcourse (;

If U can-- get the GC coils--that way U can drop for show and then still be able to adjust and ride ok

If u really got sum $ try sum AIRBAGS thers nothing like being able to flip a switch and cover half your tire with your car......


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well.*

You will blow the stock struts, the car will handle like crap, be floaty at high speeds, and potentially unsafe. If your willing to live with that for aesthetic purposes then you won;t be doing anything wrong.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

"What will I be doing wrong?" LMAO...Thats too funny. A 2" drop makes a Sentra fell like crap. If you put it "in the weeds" you will hate it. Can we say "Bump"? Don't do it. I want to lower just for looks and at a minimum of money, you have the wrong car.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

youll hate it, trust me... and youll bottom out a lot.


----------

